# Fair Price for 96



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

My local range quoted me 590 for the 96 and 660 for the 96 Elite. Are these fair prices?


----------



## schwazche (Oct 8, 2007)

According to my latest Bluebook, a 96 in 100% Perfect shape is valued at $595 and the Elite Brigadier 1A in the same condition is $725. Looks to me like the Elite is a better deal IMHO. Of course, the true value of a piece corresponds exactly to what someone will pay for it. :smt002

schwazche


----------



## brett30030 (Nov 11, 2007)

You can probably get a used one for about 60% of those prices.:smt023


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Check with these guys. They seem to get a lot of police turn-ins. 
The models listed are 96Ds, but the price seems pretty good. Don't forget about shipping and your local FFL dealer charges.
Click: http://www.summitgunbroker.com/1992006.html


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

drummin man 627 said:


> Check with these guys. They seem to get a lot of police turn-ins.
> The models listed are 96Ds, but the price seems pretty good. Don't forget about shipping and your local FFL dealer charges.
> Click: http://www.summitgunbroker.com/1992006.html


That guy's site is dangerous! :mrgreen:
I gotta quit drooling at the HK's and Sig's he has listed.

Looks like he's the guy basically to ask for what he might have coming in (if it's not listed) but being the newbie, I wouldn't know what to ask as far as gun condition. I guess barrel, slide and other wear.. I imagine some of those have quite a few rounds through them. Main reason I've been shaky about finding a decent used pistol.. Though there's going to be some parts on different models that naturally are consumables that should be swapped after some time anyway I suppose..

I'll have to post up a general "what to look for in used semi's" thread if it's not already done to death, and I will search first.


----------

